
Spreadsheet of 2018 House Election Results - viggity
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Rd-WduF8esJMT_WDrwxd-HDgFmUnT8B6-2Q0xsZFZ8g/edit?usp=sharing
======
viggity
After hearing various people point out that the democrats got ~8M more votes
than republicans in 2018 I wanted to see the data myself. Inexplicably, it
doesn't exist in an easily consumable format on the internet.

So I grabbed the json that was being fed to CNN's election results page and
extracted the data out into a simple spreadsheet. I figured I might as well
share.

PS - Regarding the 8M "house popular vote" democrat edge... The democrats had
39 uncontested seats (ie no republican in the race). Those races add up to 6M
votes and explain it rather well. (not to mention that they did win more seats
in the house so it would make sense that they had a "house popular vote"
edge).

